# little hedgehog cupcake toppers!



## jdepu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

I found this website that shows how to make cute little hedgehog cupcake toppers made out of icing thats hardened! Just thought I would share 

http://sweetopia.net/2011/08/chocolate- ... g-toppers/


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute, to bad it takes so long. (Like 3-4 days from what I could see in the recipe. )
But I'd buy them if I saw them o.o :3
Awz


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Those are adorable! Far too pretty to eat.


----------

